# Got this on ebay and i would like some INFO on it please !!



## DiecastKrazy (Dec 17, 2006)

0K first off , im a huge NASCAR fan , and i won this model on ebay ....

It is already put together directly from Revell which works for me .. cuz i get pissed off when i try to put models together haha . 

Anyway the seller says its a DuPont Dealer promo model .... But i was hoping that some of you experienced modelers could fill me in MORE about this one ! I also know that they made a DALE SR like this as well . 


heres the link :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JEFF-GORDON...71657?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item2ec034a6c9


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

It looks to me like just a plain ol' typical model of a car with the plain ol' paint scheme used by Jeff Gordon back in the late '90s.


----------



## Terr Jessee (Dec 7, 2012)

It's a Chevrolet dealer promotional model that was produced by Revell. They were also available through DuPont paint stores, but they were produced for Chevrolet.

Brookfield Collectors Guild also did some '95? NASCAR Chevy Luminas in plastic. The ones I had were for Earnhardt and Gordon. The Earnhardt models were available black over silver, and silver over black (a paint scheme not used on that particular car).

Terr


----------

